# This is the way.....



## birdyshooter

Enjoy


----------



## birdyshooter

This one always chokes me up a bit. I have a 7yr and 4yr that I will inevitably bring into our sport. A dying one at that. Same as kids will never enjoy the sent of fixer at 2:00 in the morning. Guess the lyrics were true....... I'm a dinosaur!!


----------



## georgiadrifter

birdyshooter said:


> Enjoy


Whoaaaa!!!

Nicely done! I need the recipe for that pattern. The drone shot of the hogs is pretty sweet. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Great stuff man.

Nature is the source. I’ve never been particularly religious but I do know I’ve never felt closer to God than when in the outdoors. And I take every chance I can to get my boys out in the woods or on the water, they’re 10 & 6 and they love it.


----------



## sharkbio

What a great way to start my Friday morning! Only problem is that I have to work. Great video. Reds are the best. Where in FL?


----------



## LtShinysides

WCM said:


> What a great way to start my Friday morning! Only problem is that I have to work. Great video. Reds are the best. Where in FL?


St augustine. One of my favorite vids. Great story, sick boats, and flood tide reds. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Very nice! Just imagine if flies could talk, the stories they would tell. Great video and editing, I'll be watching this again.


----------



## DBStoots

One of the best videos I've ever watched. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CKEAT

There is just nothing like red fishing super skinny water. Love it, great video!


----------



## mwolaver

Thanks, Bird.


----------



## DuckNut

Very nicely done.

Proves what goes around, comes around.

Thanks.


----------



## birdyshooter

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Great stuff man.
> 
> Nature is the source. I’ve never been particularly religious but I do know I’ve never felt closer to God than when in the outdoors. And I take every chance I can to get my boys out in the woods or on the water, they’re 10 & 6 and they love it.


----------



## fishnpreacher

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 162404


I use fishing illustrations a lot when I preach. There's a lot of similarities. 
God loves fishermen! When Jesus called his disciples, he didn't go to the temple and find religious folks, he went to the seashore and found fishermen.


----------



## tractortitan

birdyshooter said:


> Enjoy


Nice video, great job


----------



## Kowalski

great find !


----------



## TieOneOnJax

birdyshooter said:


> Enjoy


Slick little film. Does a great job telling a story. Much more than just cool hero shots.

If I’m not mistaken, it won an award at the annual fly fishing film festival the year it came out. Well deserved. 

Thanks for reposting. It’s one I’ll watch every time I come across it.


----------



## Smudge

Very cool...


----------



## paint it black

Great film by some great dudes. I actually filmed an episode of my upcoming TV show with two of those guys, Capt Luke Blaser and Capt Matt Omlor. Great guys, very knowledgable about their area.


----------

